# kernel panic, pusty dysk

## donmateo

Witajcie.

Mam wielki problem. Musiałem zrobić twardego reseta, bo cały laptop zawisł i teraz przy starcie wyskakuje kernel panik. Gdy montuję główną partycję i próbuję wylistować pliki, to pokazuje jedynie katalog lost+found, ale fdisk pokazuje, że partycja jest w 96% zapełniona. Pomocy! Miałem tam ważne dane nt mojej pracy, a teraz nic nie ma. Chodzi o partycję /dev/sda4

```
Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xc7fedee1

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        5473    43961841   83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *        5474        5486      104422+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3            5487        5804     2554335   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4            5805       19457   109665360   83  Linux

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
```

```
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1             43270832   3509944  37562796   9% /

udev                     10240       148     10092   2% /dev

tmpfs                   512000        20    511980   1% /tmp

/dev/sda4            107944008  97500412   4960328  96% /mnt/sda4
```

----------

## canis_lupus

Może troszke OT, ale czy myślałeś czasami o backupach?

----------

## donmateo

Tak, trochę danych mam w paczkach awaryjnych, ale to stare pliki. Ostatnio robiłem coś świeżego, nowego i teraz boję się że to stracę. Widzicie jakąś szansę na odzyskanie danych?

----------

## SlashBeast

Panic przy starcie i zwis systemu, mi to wyglada na bardzo niesympatycnzy problem sprzetowy, uszkodzony dysk? Zrob jego kopie przez dd_rescue i potem odpal fsck, jak nie przejdzie to kombinuj dalej, photorec itp.

Co do backupow, polecam duplicity i rdiff-backup, przyrostowe backupy, dziennie backup rootfs rosnie mi o 2M a home o maksymalnie 10M, backup trwa 2 minuty (gdzie wiekszosc czasu to sprzawdzenie czy cos sie zmienilo).

----------

## donmateo

sprawdzałem fsck i pokazuje że clear. Włączyłem dd_rescue ale chyba nic z tego nie wyjdzie, bo na tej partycji jest 96GB a ja mam dysk 160GB, nie zmieszcze nigdzie tego obrazu. Wiecie czy archiwum (obraz) iso musi być jakoś zamknięty? Bo pewnie przerwie zczytywanie jak zabraknie miejsca i jestem ciekawy czy wtedy uda mi się zamontować ten nieukończony obraz. Narazie idzie ok, pokazuje 0errors.

EDIT: a idzie jakoś programowo sprawdzić czy dysk nie jest uszkodzony? W sumie bardzo mnie zmartwiłeś tą informacją.

----------

## Garrappachc

Hm... Ja w takich sytuacjach (niejasnych) od razu odpalam GParted. Sprawdzam błędy, logi etc. To niezłe narzędzie, jeśli chodzi o dyski.

----------

## c0oba

Ja polecam ubcd. Całkiem sporo dobrych narzędzi do naprawiania systemów i sprzętu. Posiada między innymi sporo programów diagnostycznych dla dysków twardych.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ciekawe co pokazuje fdisk:

```
Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
```

Może to przyczyniło się do tej awarii?

Programowo sprawdzić czy sprzęt nie uszkodzony: smartctl.

Dodatkowo Testdisk - potrafi naprawić posypane tablice partycji itp, ale zalecam ostrożność w używaniu i przemyślenie przed zatwierdzeniem operacji.

----------

## donmateo

 *Quote:*   

> Hm... Ja w takich sytuacjach (niejasnych) od razu odpalam GParted.

 

Korzystałem z parted. Żadnych błędów nie widzi.

 *Quote:*   

> PostWysłany: Czw Paź 22, 2009 12:50 am    Temat postu:
> 
> Ciekawe co pokazuje fdisk:
> 
> Kod:
> ...

 

Też mnie to ciekawi. Raczej nie odzyskam danych, więc niedługo odpalę formata i dokładnie ją przeskanuję i zobaczymy czy są jakieś badsectory.

Dzięki za zainteresowanie panowie!

----------

## Aktyn

 *donmateo wrote:*   

> Gdy montuję główną partycję i próbuję wylistować pliki, to pokazuje jedynie katalog lost+found, ale fdisk pokazuje, że partycja jest w 96% zapełniona. 

 

A co jest w lost+found ? A wiesz że ls standardowo nie pokazuje ukrytych ? Sorry za idiotyczne pytania.  :Wink: 

Dane fizycznie pewnie leżą na dysku.

----------

## donmateo

ls -la

```
total 28

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 Oct 20 23:37 .

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096 Oct 13 23:14 ..

drwx------ 202 root root 20480 Oct 20 23:37 lost+found
```

ls -la lost+found

```
total 1944464

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus    170294 Jun  2 13:46 #10272794

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       729 Oct  1 19:57 #10289158

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       692 Oct  1 19:57 #10305544

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       303 Jul  9 16:37 #10420287

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus      1700 Oct  1 19:57 #10436609

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus      2307 Oct  1 19:59 #10436611

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       360 Jul  9 16:37 #10469408

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       688 Jul  9 16:37 #10469409

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   9668017 Nov  9  2004 #10485766

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   2902241 Nov 11  2004 #10485767

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  33612995 Nov 11  2004 #10485768

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  29170502 Nov 11  2004 #10485771

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   2200370 Nov 11  2004 #10485772

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  27038994 Nov 10  2004 #10485773

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   4378665 Nov 11  2004 #10485774

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   3557633 Nov 11  2004 #10485971

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  33404856 Nov 11  2004 #10485972

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   5092250 Nov 11  2004 #10485975

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  21063633 Nov 11  2004 #10485976

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  51000840 Nov 11  2004 #10485977

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   4393714 Nov 11  2004 #10485978

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  14046679 Nov 10  2004 #10485979

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  21861486 Nov 11  2004 #10485980

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  26988508 Nov 10  2004 #10485981

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  25425307 Nov 11  2004 #10485982

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  32272044 Nov 11  2004 #10485983

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  32108113 Nov 11  2004 #10485984

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  28965563 Nov 11  2004 #10485985

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   4348988 Nov 11  2004 #10485986

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  15189355 Nov 11  2004 #10485987

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  26363762 Nov 11  2004 #10485988

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  27044625 Nov 11  2004 #10485989

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  23828097 Nov 10  2004 #10485990

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   7290807 Nov 11  2004 #10485991

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  18248391 Nov 11  2004 #10485992

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       716 Oct  1 19:59 #10485993

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus    226062 Oct  9 09:06 #10502145

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus    234824 Oct  9 09:08 #10502146

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus    261703 Oct  9 09:09 #10502147

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus    286054 Oct  9 09:13 #10502149

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus    488099 Oct  9 09:14 #10502150

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       745 Sep 30 21:06 #10584105

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       710 Oct  1 19:57 #10584106

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       690 Sep 30 21:06 #10600449

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus      1048 Sep 30 21:06 #10617484

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus     38694 Nov 29  2006 #1064998

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Oct 20 00:04 #10665985

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Nov 30  2008 #10747905

drwx------   3 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Oct 19 19:16 #10747957

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Jan 18  2009 #10748044

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Mar 11  2009 #10911749

drwxr-xr-x   7 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Oct 18 23:00 #10911798

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Jun 18 21:29 #10911804

drwxr-xr-x   4 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Jun 16 09:09 #10911808

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Apr 22  2009 #10911809

drwxr-xr-x  10 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Jun  7 13:44 #10912604

drwxr-xr-x   7 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Jul  1 22:33 #10912617

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       176 Mar 21  2009 #10912618

drwxr-xr-x   7 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Jun 21 15:43 #10913163

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Mar 21  2009 #10913169

drwx------   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Oct 20 21:10 #10913620

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Oct  4 20:43 #10913658

drwxr-xr-x   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Oct  8 20:41 #10929425

-rw-------   1 donmateo  messagebus       441 Jul  9 16:37 #10944513

lrwxrwxrwx   1 donmateo  messagebus        13 Jun 11 21:07 #1097733 -> ../libjsig.so

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus  13955072 Jan 24  2007 #1097737

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      1423 Nov 29  2006 #1097738

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       763 Oct 20 19:26 #11157505

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       724 Oct 20 19:26 #11157506

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      1338 Oct 20 19:26 #11157507

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       786 Oct 20 19:26 #11157508

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      1150 Oct 20 19:26 #11157509

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      8875 Oct 20 19:26 #11157510

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      6006 Oct 20 19:26 #11157511

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       608 Oct 20 19:26 #11157512

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      4506 Oct 20 19:26 #11157513

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       867 Oct 20 19:26 #11157514

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       473 Oct 20 19:26 #11157515

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       691 Oct 20 19:26 #11157516

drwxr-x---   4 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Mar  8  2009 #11223041

drwxr-xr-x   3 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Jan 14  2009 #11337729

drwxrwsr-x   3 root      portage         4096 Apr 20  2007 #1179652

drwxrwxr-x  27 root      man             4096 Mar  6  2009 #1180006

drwxr-xr-x   3 root      root            4096 Oct 11 17:29 #1180058

-rw-r--r--   1 root      portage      2418261 Oct 11 15:59 #1180128

drwxr-xr-x  30 root      root            4096 Mar  6  2009 #1182572

-rw-rw-r--   1 portage   portage      2216934 Mar  3  2009 #1182581

drwxrwxr-x   3 root      uucp            4096 Dec 27  2008 #1182595

drwxr-xr-x   7 root      root            4096 Oct 19 19:13 #1182599

drwxr-xr-x  13 root      root            4096 Oct 20 21:16 #1182606

drwxr-xr-x   4 root      root            4096 Mar  6  2009 #1182612

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Apr 20  2007 #1182614

drwxrwxrwt   4 root      root            4096 Oct 20 19:27 #1182616

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Mar  6  2009 #1182617

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      1257 Mar 22  2009 #11829250

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       278 Mar 22  2009 #11829251

-rw-r--r--   1 root      root            4018 Mar  3  2009 #11845636

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       130 May 18 21:00 #11862017

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       197 Oct  3 18:22 #11862023

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root              15 Mar  6  2009 #1187562 -> /var/spool/mail

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Dec 29  2008 #12009473

drwx------   9 root      root            4096 Nov 10  2008 #12009474

drwxr-xr-x   4 root      root            4096 Mar  3  2009 #12009475

drwx------   4 root      root            4096 Nov 27  2008 #12009482

drwx------   4 root      root            4096 Oct  6  2008 #12025857

drwx------   5 root      root            4096 Dec 29  2008 #12025862

drwx------   2 root      root            4096 Oct 10  2008 #12025865

drwx------   5 root      root            4096 Mar  3  2009 #12025867

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Dec 28  2008 #12025883

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Oct 27  2008 #12025900

drwx------   3 root      root            4096 Oct 27  2008 #12025906

drwx------   2 root      root            4096 Oct 27  2008 #12025909

drwx------   2 root      root            4096 Oct 27  2008 #12025911

drwxr-xr-x   3 root      root            4096 Oct 27  2008 #12025929

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Oct 27  2008 #12025930

drwx------   3 root      root            4096 Oct 27  2008 #12025931

drwxr-xr-x   3 root      root            4096 Oct 30  2008 #12025989

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Nov  1  2008 #12025997

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Nov  3  2008 #12026003

drwxr-----   2 root      root            4096 Dec 27  2008 #12091393

drwx------   2 root      root            4096 Dec 28  2008 #12091396

drwxr-xr-x   3 root      root            4096 Dec 28  2008 #12091399

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus    269024 Oct  9 08:59 #12091464

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   1985840 Oct  9 09:00 #12091467

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus   2057172 Oct  9 09:01 #12091468

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus    147285 Oct  4 20:51 #12091469

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus     60304 May 29 09:11 #12124214

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus     76637 Jun  1 20:29 #12124215

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       519 Nov 29  2006 #12271626

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       519 Nov 29  2006 #12271627

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       519 Nov 29  2006 #12271654

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       525 Nov 29  2006 #12288002

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       525 Nov 29  2006 #12288004

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       525 Nov 29  2006 #12288009

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      3410 Nov 29  2006 #12435469

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      3410 Nov 29  2006 #12435470

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      3410 Nov 29  2006 #12435471

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      2085 Nov 29  2006 #12484622

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      2085 Nov 29  2006 #12484623

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      2085 Nov 29  2006 #12484624

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       402 Nov 29  2006 #12484625

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       402 Nov 29  2006 #12484626

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       402 Nov 29  2006 #12484627

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       473 Nov 29  2006 #12517387

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       473 Nov 29  2006 #12517388

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       473 Nov 29  2006 #12517389

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       797 Nov 29  2006 #12533775

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       644 Nov 29  2006 #12533776

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       641 Nov 29  2006 #12533777

drwxr-xr-x   8 donmateo  messagebus      4096 May 18 17:25 #12550199

drwxr-xr-x  11 root      root            4096 Mar  6  2009 #12910593

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Apr 20  2007 #13025281

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus   5310375 Nov 29  2006 #13238277

drwx------   2 root      root            4096 Jan 16  2009 #13336577

drwx------   2 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Dec 13  2008 #13434899

drwxr-xr-x  11 root      root            4096 Mar 10  2009 #1425409

drwxr-xr-x   8 root      root            4096 Oct 11 23:29 #1474561

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Jan 10  2009 #1543378

drwxr-xr-x   2 haldaemon donmateo        4096 Mar  6  2009 #1639081

drwxrwxr-x   3 root      lp              4096 Jan 19  2009 #1640859

drwxrwx--T   2 root            1005      4096 Oct 20 21:16 #1737841

drwxrwxrwt   2 root      root            4096 Oct 14  2008 #1771644

drwx------   2 root      root            4096 Mar  6  2009 #1771712

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Oct  5  2008 #1818625

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus   3037962 Nov 29  2006 #2018144

drwxr-xr-x   3 root      root            4096 Nov  1  2008 #2392065

drwxr-xr-x  77 root      root            4096 Oct 20 21:16 #262145

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus    647643 Nov 29  2006 #3047425

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus     38270 Nov 29  2006 #3112979

drwxr-xr-x  13 root      root            4096 Oct 27  2008 #3162113

lrwxrwxrwx   1 donmateo  messagebus        34 Mar  5  2009 #3494778 -> /home/donmateo/.maple12/bin/xmaple

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       654 Oct  4 20:34 #4034823

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       113 Oct  4 20:34 #4051630

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      1141 Oct  4 20:33 #4067313

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       129 Oct  4 20:43 #4067314

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus        42 Oct  4 20:43 #4068112

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       434 Oct  4 20:43 #4068113

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      2399 Oct  4 20:43 #4068114

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       463 Oct  4 20:43 #4068115

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      1006 Oct  4 20:35 #4081862

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       466 Oct  4 20:35 #4082365

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus        90 Oct  4 20:35 #4100816

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus     33318 Mar 16  2009 #442370

srwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus         0 Oct 20 19:26 #442383

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       107951479 Sep 28  2008 #49153

-rw-------   1 root      root            2575 Nov  1  2008 #49154

-rw-r--r--   1 root      root           50574 Mar  3  2009 #50167

drwxr-xr-x  10 root      root           24576 Apr 20  2007 #5095425

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root            4096 Mar  6  2009 #5423105

....

-rw-------   1 root      root              54 Dec 29  2008 #8372235

-rw-------   1 root      root              54 Jan 16  2009 #8372236

-rw-------   1 root      root              54 Feb 18  2009 #8372300

-rw-r--r--   1 root      root             315 Mar  3  2009 #8765452

-r-xr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus       412 Nov 29  2006 #917509

-r-xr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus      1815 Nov 29  2006 #917510

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus       132 Nov 29  2006 #933903

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      2221 Nov 29  2006 #933904

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus     40624 Nov 29  2006 #933905

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      9885 Nov 29  2006 #933906

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      2469 Nov 29  2006 #933907

-r--r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      2940 Nov 29  2006 #933908

drwxr-xr-x   4 donmateo  messagebus      4096 Nov 21  2008 #9371649

-rw-------   1 root      root              54 Mar  3  2009 #9421608

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus    278350 Nov 29  2006 #950280

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus     76152 Nov 29  2006 #950281

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus     11760 Nov 29  2006 #950282

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus    831403 Nov 29  2006 #950283

-rwxr-xr-x   1 donmateo  messagebus   7284921 Nov 29  2006 #966657

lrwxrwxrwx   1 donmateo  messagebus        13 Jun 11 21:07 #966658 -> ../libjsig.so

-rw-r--r--   1 donmateo  messagebus      1423 Nov 29  2006 #966659

drwx------ 202 root      root           20480 Oct 20 23:37 .

drwxr-xr-x   3 root      root            4096 Oct 20 23:37 ..

```

Właśnie też wydaje mi się że fizycznie pliki powinny na nim być. Czy to nie jest tak, że pliki podczas zapisu są wrzucane byle gdzie, a struktura katalogów jest zapisana w jakieiś tablicy? Wydaje mi się że właśnie taka 'tablica struktury katalogów' została wykasowana ( nie pamiętam jak to się fachowo nazywa)

Jestem otwarty na wszelkie sugestie.

----------

## manwe_

A lost+found zajmuje ~96% patrycji? Jeżeli tak - masz pecha, wszystkie pliki zostały tam "odzyskane" i już raczej nie przywrócisz oryginalnej struktury folderów - pozostaje tylko odzyskać zawartość plików, które Cię interesują za pomocą grep i file z tych wszystkich /#[0-9]+/

----------

## lazy_bum

„Odzyskiwanie danych z Linuksowych systemów plików” ← może się do czegoś przyda.)

----------

## donmateo

Witajcie!

Nie udało się niestety odzyskać danych. Usunąłem partycję i stworzyłem nową, ale gdy tworzę system plików coś jest nie tak:

```
mke2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

mke2fs: inode_size (128) * inodes_count (0) too big for a

   filesystem with 0 blocks, specify higher inode_ratio (-i)

   or lower inode count (-N).

```

fdisk /dev/sda

```
Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xc7fedee1

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        5473    43961841   83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *        5474        5486      104422+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3            5487        5804     2554335   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4            5805       19457   109667722+  83  Linux
```

----------

## Aktyn

A jak stworzyłeś te partycje?

a co pokaze: sfdisk -d

----------

## donmateo

```
sfdisk -d

# partition table of /dev/sda

unit: sectors

/dev/sda1 : start=       63, size= 87923682, Id=83

/dev/sda2 : start= 87923745, size=   208845, Id=83, bootable

/dev/sda3 : start= 88132590, size=  5108670, Id=82

/dev/sda4 : start= 93241260, size=219335445, Id=83
```

stworzyłem w fdisku, o ile się nie mylę to jest tam coś w stylu add partition. Coś nadal jest nie tak.

----------

## Aktyn

Dziwnie to wygląda, może trzeba zrestartować system po utworzeniu partycji?

----------

## donmateo

A wiesz że zadziałało : )

jeszcze mam dwa pytania:

1. mam problem z odczytywaniem partycji przez zwykłego usera. Np w thunarze nie mogę tworzyć katalogów. Zmodyfikowałem trochę mój fstab i teraz wygląda tak: 

```
/dev/sda2      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda1      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda4      /mnt/sda4   ext3      noatime,user    0 1

```

2. jak można szybko przeglądnąć procesy które aktualnie korzystają z 'konkretnej partycji'? np jak zobaczyć co aktualnie dzieję się na sda4. Jakieś powiązanie top i grep może?

----------

## SlashBeast

1. Ustaw uprawnienia, po zamontowaniu partycji daj "chown twojuser:users -R /mnt/sda4 "i heja, tyle

2. lsof /mnt/sda4/

----------

## Aktyn

 *donmateo wrote:*   

> A wiesz że zadziałało : )

 

Kernel musi wczytać z powrotem nowe tablice partycji. Może da się to jakoś inaczej ale nie wiem/pamietam

Troche jesteś chyba nieprecyzyjny:

 *donmateo wrote:*   

> mam problem z odczytywaniem partycji przez zwykłego usera. 

 

a potem:

 *donmateo wrote:*   

> Np w thunarze nie mogę tworzyć katalogów.

 

to co, czytać czy tworzyć?

To zależy od typu partycji. Musisz sobie poczytać man mount i opcjach.

Co do procesów, to  lsof

SlashBeast:

brutalna technika  :Wink:  Z każdą tak zadziała? W końcu nowoutwarzane są z jakimiś prawami no nie?

----------

## SlashBeast

Mysl o mountpointcie po zamontowaniu jak o zwyklym katalogu, jak bedzie mial 700 i ownera roota to z usera nie wbijesz tam, nie wazne, ze w fstabie dajesz noauto,user. User to podmontuje ale nie zrobi nic juz na systemie plikow bo tam wjazdu nie ma.

----------

## donmateo

Dzięki, na razie śmiga ale lepiej być przezornym...

SlashBeast podałeś rdiff-backup jako program do kopii, testuję go teraz ale zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz. Co myślicie o robieniu automatycznych backupów na maila? Robię kopie tylko najważniejszych plików, które nie zajmują więcej niż 10mb. Jest do tego może jakiś soft? Może ktoś widział jakiś skrypcik?

----------

## Poe

z tego, co mi się kojarzy to cron miał chyba coś takiego w opcjach, ale głowy nie dam sobie uciąć.

----------

